# Turkey!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, here I am! We left like five days ago (I don't know how many days ago I'm just estimating lol)

The plane was awesome! I unleashed my inner kid inside me lol and went for this on the awesome tv like thing: (btw if you can't see it's despicable me 3, on the screen, I'll post it later)

Aand... now we're in turkey! Here r some pics:
(Btw if you don't know we bought this apartment block)









The view








My bed (nobody sleeps on the top. It's just a storing place lol)








Kitchen








Two sofas

Hope you enjoyed, I'll post more pics later


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wondered yesterday where you were now. Glad to know you made it safely and are enjoying the sites.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!It's really nice.How's the weather in Turkey?What do you do in Turkey?I've been here all my life,know no other way of life and am here to stay.but I can see Turkey through your eyes.That's why I like this site,talking to chicken lovers around the world.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been to Turkey. I liked Turkey a lot, cheap prices on everything. I was there during winter for a month, a damp kind of cold weather most of the time.


----------

